# What kind of frog is this?? if you kno pm me with info



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

what kind of frog is this i purchased a pair of them at a local frog show and the guys had no clue what they were. http://www.s-james.co.uk/goldenfrog.jpg[/url]


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like Rhacophorus leucomastyx. Any more photos? 


Justin


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*thanks*

yea thanks for the name. i figured out what it was now.


----------

